# HP Omen 15 (2020) 10750h. Undervolting advice?



## xringo (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm new to undervolting and never used throttlestop. Looked around for some guide and such.  

This is my current setting when I undervolted it.








I get about 80 degrees (max) or so in games like assassin creeds unity and so on.  And when I'm doing just browsing or watching something, it spikes or maxes out about 70 degrees.


Is there anything I should do in the turbo boost power limits? This is my default settings, have not touched it. Can I change something here to reduce the temps while keep performance about the same or just a slight dip in performance.  My cpu runs hot when its not undervolted, it maxes out about 95 degrees or so.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 21, 2020)

Well first you can increase the Core offset to -180mV, or even -200mV or -220mV, crosscheck with Cinebench R20 score at each offset point.

I think you have lowered the Turbo Ratio Limits a bit too much, leave them at default value. CPU temp can go a bit higher and that is fine, peaks over 90C are totally safe.

Decrease the Short Power Max to 70W to keep temp in check, you don't want the fans to spin up for no reason.

Also in the FIVR window, tick the "Disable and lock Turbo Power Limits" box


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 21, 2020)

Intel CPUs can run reliably at up to 100°C. That is what Intel has been setting the default thermal throttling temperature to for the last 12 years for the majority of their CPUs.

I agree with @nguyen. Bump the core offset voltage up a little more to the -200 mV to -220 mV range and increase your turbo ratio limits. There is no need to sacrifice so much performance. You bought a 6 core performance oriented laptop. The manufacturer is well aware that it is going to run hot. No need to baby it.

60W - 80W might be good settings for the long and short power limits.


----------



## xringo (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reply guys. Any advice on the turbo ratio limits? Would 46 44 42 for the first 3 cores and 40 for the other 3 be okay?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 21, 2020)

xringo said:


> Any advice on the turbo ratio limits?


You paid for a 10750H. Why do you want to slow it down? Why not run it at its default speed?

Your long term turbo power limit setting will keep your laptop from going nuclear. The laptop manufacturer reduced the thermal throttling temperature from the Intel specified value of 100°C down to 97°C. They have already limited your performance so your CPU will be extra safe. No need for you to reduce the performance further.

If you bought a Corvette would you be afraid to drive it beyond the speed limit? What would be the point of that?
Enjoy your high performance laptop.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 21, 2020)

xringo said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Any advice on the turbo ratio limits? Would 46 44 42 for the first 3 cores and 40 for the other 3 be okay?



Default value is:
1 core - 50
2 core - 49
3 core - 48
4 core - 47
5 core - 46
6 core - 45

Unless your CPU temp reach 95-100C in game and therefore thermal throttle, only then I would reduce only the Turbo for 6 core active down to 42.
Play some game to test it out, if you are unhappy with the fan noise then reduce the Power Limit value.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 21, 2020)

xringo said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Any advice on the turbo ratio limits? Would 46 44 42 for the first 3 cores and 40 for the other 3 be okay?


Once you control the temps, I was able to do 4.3ghz 100% on all cores. 4.3ghz is the max on 6 cores.


----------

